# Dobermann Sled Dog Team



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Check out this video a fellow Dobermann owner sent me
"I was cleaning the bookmarks on my computer and came across this. I thought you might like to see it. Petrov(of Moscow) and his dogs are current Champions of Russia (2 years in a row). This is a 2 day race, 20 km each day."
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZJN6...ayer_embedded#

I'm going to show this to Flann the next time he doesn't want to go out in the snow


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Link is no good.


----------



## Natasha Keating (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZJN6Oxh8yI&feature=player_embedded#
http://picasaweb.google.ru/sidober/2010#


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Natasha Keating said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZJN6Oxh8yI&feature=player_embedded#
> http://picasaweb.google.ru/sidober/2010#


Thanks Natasha, I love that video


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Those are some athletic dobies!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Very neat video! I'll tell ya, I've been seeing some real nice Dobies lately. Everyone knows Feather's dog, Usa but also Candy's friend, David Gamson has a heck of a nice young Dobie. 8) He was back out with our little group last night, his dog has probably one of the nicest send outs I've ever seen. Coming along nicely in the grip work too.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Love the video=D>


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

hahaha I have seen it all now! Very nice, Very athletic dobermans!


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

the video is still not working for me but i will try again later , i did look at all the pics though, I dont doubt for a second that dobes can sled ( cuz i have one and we sled) or that they can place, they are very fast and have good endurance , I REALLY like this guys harnesses, i have a normal one for my girl but her chest is soooo deep it slips off and goes under her arm and i am sure is uncomfortable 
here is my team this winter, with my dobe as wheel dog 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UuCcsR57TU&feature=related


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

got the video to play , fantastic dogs


----------



## Adrianne Steimonts (Jun 21, 2010)

How cool!!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Doberman sled dog team sorta reminds me of the Jamaican Bob sled team .. Whichever team you are looking at it is 'Cool Runnings Mon!'


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice team! :smile:

Tammy if you are having trouble getting a harness to fit your dobe these are an option http://www.howlingdogalaska.com/index.php?page=supplies
scroll down to "Hound Harness"


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks lynn I have looked at these gonna get Doug to custom make her one, so well see what he comes up with , probably somthing like the hound one i am sure

PS geoff, ALOT of people are going with the short haired dogs for sledding instead of even the alaskan huskies, as they do not over heat, we have a world champion that lives near me Lou Serre 
and his team is a bunch of imported greyhound type dogs, they are freekin fast and have endurance, alot of people are using german short hairs too , neat to see the variety


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah there is a lot of designer breeds popping up in all sorts of sports now. In Flyball I see Jack Russell or Pitbull x with Border Collies and you are seeing all sorts of Northern breeds mixed with hounds in sledding now. I guess it is good for the sport and for the people who love to win at any cost .. But it can't be good for the basic premise of the historic purebred working dog.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

but then again alot of historic working venues just used what got the job done and didn't worry about whether they were "purebreds"......


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> but then again alot of historic working venues just used what got the job done and didn't worry about whether they were "purebreds"......



True dat! But when and where does the line in the sand get drawn? :-$

Those historic working dogs are the Malamute, Siberian, GSD, Malinois, Greyhound, Springer etc that we see today and that was for better or worse how those breeds came to be. Face it dog breeds in themselves are a fairly recent development over the past 300-400 years. They were more based on regional requirements usually based upon warfare, food gathering, protection and transport or mixture of all those things. 

Now we have this Russian team running mid distance sled races with Dobermans, People doing wilderness SAR with Newfoundlanders and other more asinine stuff, add in breeding mutts to do frisbee tricks etc. Sure they maybe getting a job done but in reality they are just feeding some sad-sack human's ego. What I'm trying to get at is were does the novelty wear off and were does the stupidity begin .. it's a fine line.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Geoff Empey;201657. Sure they maybe getting a job done but in reality they are just feeding some sad-sack human's ego. What I'm trying to get at is were does the novelty wear off and were does the stupidity begin .. it's a fine line.[/quote said:


> Geoff,
> 
> If the pointer and hound crosses weren't getting the job done in a completely satisfactory manner, you would not see the crosses still being made, which they are. The ONLY function of the crosses is to run fast and long. I highly doubt the ubber competitive mushers are doing these crosses because they are "feeding some sad sack human's ego". They are breeding to win.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> I highly doubt the ubber competitive mushers are doing these crosses because they are "feeding some sad sack human's ego". They are breeding to win.


LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME I WIN!!! :-& 

So if that is not *Ego *based? What is it then? Tell me? It's ego pure 110 proof ego. 

Same goes for the flyball crosses the jack x borders etc .. LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME I WIN!!! It proves nothing.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah but it isn't 300 yrs ago - sport in many cases is the new work. In the case of sled dogs it is not just people throwing together a couple of dogs and hoping for the best - they are picking dogs that are successful in the venue they are working in and breeding those dogs. In the case of pointer crosses I think people are thinking that they are siberians crossed with the pointer down the road when in reality they are more likely scandanavian bred pointers that have a long history in pulling sports bred to alaskan huskies, which are purpose-bred mutts and have been for the last 100 yrs or so - big difference. Dog sled racing from it's inception has never been about the type of dogs and if it's been able to be caught and have a harness wrestled on it probably every type of medium to large dog has been tried.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME I WIN!!! :-&
> 
> So if that is not *Ego *based? What is it then? Tell me? It's ego pure 110 proof ego.
> 
> Same goes for the flyball crosses the jack x borders etc .. LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME I WIN!!! It proves nothing.


Kinda like the pot calling the kettle black Mr." High-in-trial-ring-1" Empy? That statement sounded a whole lot like ego to me when YOU posted it advertising your litter, when there is no such thing as "high in trial" in french ring.

It is being driven to succeed in a venue that you love. Driven to do better and be better. If your short sightedness needs to call it ego so be it, most would call it determination and dedication.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> Kinda like the pot calling the kettle black Mr." High-in-trial-ring-1" Empy? That statement sounded a whole lot like ego to me when YOU posted it advertising your litter, when there is no such thing as "high in trial" in french ring.
> 
> It is being driven to succeed in a venue that you love. Driven to do better and be better. If your short sightedness needs to call it ego so be it, most would call it determination and dedication.
> 
> Tamara McIntosh


Yeah Whatever Ms MCINTOSH .. At least I have the respect to know how to spell your name right and would never email private citizens from their Canadian military email *"???????*[email protected]" accounts to harrass and argue with those private citizens on what you think is right which is nothing but a stupid detail. Remember that? Well I sure do,[-X. 

All the best in the future with your determination and dedication to fulfilling your own ego. \\/\\/\\/


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

and back to dobermanns....8-[


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

I think everyone likes to win , and if mixing breeds to get the best for the sport is the answer than it is, 
i am not for mix breeds as a general rule but preformace breeds that are being bred for a purpose and health tested and tested in thier prefered sport and do well , well hey that s ok 
all of our breeds were at one time mixes made to excell in a certain area ,


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> Yeah Whatever Ms MCINTOSH .. At least I have the respect to know how to spell your name right and would never email private citizens from their Canadian military email *"???????*[email protected]" accounts to harrass and argue with those private citizens on what you think is right which is nothing but a stupid detail. Remember that? Well I sure do,
> 
> All the best in the future with your determination and dedication to fulfilling your own ego.


I do remember those 2 emails geoff, very well. Your statement was misleading and false, and you put it out there intentionally.

Meh, my ego gets checked every time I step into the sea of malinois with my dobermann to trial.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> and you put it out there intentionally.
> 
> Tamara McIntosh


You don't even have 1/2 a clue. And you harrassed me about it from your Canadian Government official military email address and _still_ are harassing me about it now on a public forum. Awesome! \\/

BTW do you post on the WDF from your government account? Just wondering?


----------



## Keagen Grace (Jun 5, 2010)

That's quite an amazing video. . . . . Dobies are stellar workers although I'd never quite imagined them as a sled dog! I think I've seen it all, now. 

As far as mixing breeds go, every so-called "pure-bred" dog has an inherent flaw of some kind when it comes to their breed and the particular job that it does. Crossing breeds can help subdue or balance out the flaw. It may not even be a flaw. . . . just something that isn't PERFECT. It has absolutely nothing to do with ego; merely getting the job done better and more efficiently.


----------

